# Do You Have A Face for Radio?



## Rock Mauritius Radio (11/10/14)

I was wondering if any of the members here would like to host a show on Rock Mauritius Radio? We have a large community of South Africa expats living here and I feel they would enjoy a show hosted by a South African. Also South Africa ranks number 12 out of the 80 plus countries that tune in every day.


----------



## Raslin (11/10/14)

Hmmm, what type of show?


----------



## TylerD (11/10/14)

I actually know some people working in Mauritius. And they also dig rock. Gert, Ray and Dirk. They are in the music industry as well.


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

How about an ECIGSSA vaping show @Rock Mauritius Radio ?

Let me know if you would be interested in something like that


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (11/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Hmmm, what type of show?



You have total freedom of your show's content. You do what you want for as long as you want. It can be talk format or music. Or a mixture of both. Just keep the music in the rock genre. A talk/rock show would be cool. Or a show about vaping with rock. It's up to you.


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (11/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I actually know some people working in Mauritius. And they also dig rock. Gert, Ray and Dirk. They are in the music industry as well.


They sound perfect. Tell them to contact the station through the contact page on the station's website. Also if they could hook me up with some juice would be awesome. Still waiting on some vendors to get back with me from this forum on information.


----------



## TylerD (11/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I actually know some people working in Mauritius. And they also dig rock. Gert, Ray and Dirk. They are in the music industry as well.


Uhm, they are actually in Seychelles.  I'm such a knob! Sorry.
The ecigssa show sounds awesome @Silver !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (11/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Uhm, they are actually in Seychelles.  I'm such a knob! Sorry.
> The ecigssa show sounds awesome @Silver !


No problem, but thanks.


----------



## Raslin (11/10/14)

Let me think about some topics and run them by you tomorrow, if that's ok


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (11/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Let me think about some topics and run them by you tomorrow, if that's ok


sure


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

Is rockmauritiusrado.com only a local station? We can't get to the web site? Do you have a stream?


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

Rob I searched for it on google and found it. And visited the site and listened to the stream for a few minutes. Am not a big rocker myself though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (11/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is rockmauritiusrado.com only a local station? We can't get to the web site? Do you have a stream?


Click the "click here to listen" button on the home page. It will open another window with this URL http://rock-mauritius-radio.radiojar.com/
Also there are direct links to the apps on the home page too. Also find us on tunein.com. There are so many ways to listen. Even from the station's Facebook like page. https://www.facebook.com/Rock.Mauritius.Radio

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (13/10/14)

I have received a lot of questions. So I thought I would answer the most frequently asked here.

You have the choice of broadcasting live or recorded shows. You can use free recording/editing software called Audacity. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ It is very easy to learn and use. The are hundreds of video tutorials available on YouTube.

Do I need broadcast software? No you do not. We provide a browser based virtual studio which is capable of accepting Skype calls. Also the studio has a chat room connection as well. You can also have multiple presenters from multiple locations using the Virtual Studio at the same time. You can use broadcast software if you wish.

Can I make money? Yes you can with sponsors for your show. Also you can promote your website and other products you are affiliated with.

Do I need any equipment? The minimum you will need is a head set and mic. The better quality of the mic, the better you will sound. Some headset/mic combos marketed for Skype use have surprisingly good sound.

Where can I broadcast from? You can broadcast from anywhere that has internet connection. All you need is your laptop. 

If anyone else has any questions, please feel free ask here or write to me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (16/10/14)

I am launching a new talk format station soon to compete against Blog Talk Radio. So this is an opportunity for anyone to have their own show about any topic.

http://dynamictalkradio.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

